# moving to sharm



## jowints (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, we are moving to sharm in april 2013, me my husband and my 2 children, any advise on job hunting

jo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum

If you have not got work lined up and you need to work to live here then my advice is don't come. Read through the forum.. work permits, decent paid jobs, are very difficult to find.. Y


Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What age are you children? If school age have you taken into account high school fees.. and to the best of my knowledge Sharm schools really don't cut it.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

jowints said:


> Hi, we are moving to sharm in april 2013, me my husband and my 2 children, any advise on job hunting
> 
> jo


Yes, make sure that at least one of you has a written job offer before you go.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Can only echo the comments above really.

Unless you have a job offer before you come - don't!!
if you come and try and find work once you are over here - the salary will be low and the package won't be an expats package (you need them more than they need you).
ANd bear in mind the issueing of work permits for expats is only going to get tougher - there are millions of Egyptians out of work - and if an EGyptian can do the job - then they will / have to employ and EGyptian which is only right!!

Schools - don't whether they are any good in SHarm or not - but don't even let it cross your mind that there are good state schools here that your kids can go to - there just aren't - not anywhere - not at all!!
The level of education and teaching in the local schools is beyond poor - it is negligible!
So to save this way is impossible.
Even a reasonable English / language school is in the region of 4-7,000 sterling - dependign on their ages +bus + + (as all schools are)!!

Think carefully and keep an eye on the political situation as well - becuase really I don't think it is looking good.


----------



## jowints (Nov 3, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> What age are you children? If school age have you taken into account high school fees.. and to the best of my knowledge Sharm schools really don't cut it.


thank you, we dont need to work for at least 18 months so thats not a problem, we have many contacts in sharm and nabq, just a little worried its a big move but sure we will be ok


----------



## jowints (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response, very helpful, is there many expats in sharm or nabq ?
we arw moving dont need work straight away and both my children will have left school


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jowints said:


> thank you, we dont need to work for at least 18 months so thats not a problem, we have many contacts in sharm and nabq, just a little worried its a big move but sure we will be ok




your contacts on the ground would be best positioned to help you on the job front..but 18 months is nothing... its been that long since the revolution and in all honesty things are worse not better,,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but I may be missing the point here... you tell us you have many contacts in the area but now ask if there are many expats...


----------

